# reviving a barn in need



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Marine varnish will be your best bet and most bang for the buck honestly, and it's better in wet conditions.

You'll need to sand the daylights out of the wood, apply the MV in thin coats, use a slow stroke to prevent bubbles, let dry and repeat.

You could paint, but it will begin to chip/ peel after a while. Stains can be light in color, but it depends on what you consider 'light'. You could just use a clear sealer like for decking, but you'll have to apply it right and it won't last as long as the MV.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If a horse can get his teeth on it, then you shouldn't use anything as it's likely toxic.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

When we built our new barn, we just left the boards natural - no stain, varnish, etc. at all. It is now three years old and the wood has gotten a nice 'deep' look to it which is slightly darker than when the boards were knew but not so dark that the eye appeal of the knots are compromised or making the inside of the barn dark looking.

We do have poo spattered on a few of the inside stall boards. My husband plans on taking his electric sander and buff the spots down to wood -- if he's really careful he'll get rid of poo only; if he's not so careful he will make that specific area of wood a lighter colour and we'll just have to wait for it to age again. My point here is that untreated wood has been pretty much maintenance free; plus at the time of construction we decided that doing it this way it would be easier and less effort for us to pull out a hopeless board and replace it with a new one at some future point -- we both did not to be spending our time repainting or revarnishing wood when time always seems so limited to us.

P.S. Enjoy the new property and, as always on this forum, a pic or two of progress with this project would be well received.

Saddlebag has a good point that the wrong choice could create health problems.


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

Is it possible to replace a few areas with rods instead? Something you won't have to treat or worry about chewing on, in an area that couldn't be too dangerous. Just a thought!

I kinda like when a barn looks like a barn  Wood in it's natural state is pretty and comforting.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I should have noted that ' Spar varnish' Or marine Varnish has been used in horse facilities for a long time and is safe to use around them. Many are made now from non-toxic ingredients as the companies found that it was being used around horses.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Old fashioned white wash! Non toxic, slightly disinfectant and it brightens up the inside tremendously.

It will actually look like a thin nothing when you apply it but will whiten up and glitter and reflect the light once it dries.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

A light strain actually looks REALLY good imo. It's what we did with out barn. Outside is pine inside/horse side is oak (horses lol) and the "paint" is just a light stain. More to protect it from weather than anything else. It looks pretty darn nice. Trying to find some pics..


----------



## texas cowgurl (Oct 13, 2014)

I would love to see before and after pictures!

I have a barn that's a little older 20s years. It is falling apart, it's for shelter and storage. (No stalls, free range for my horses)
It has strong points, but it needs help.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

whatever you decide to use, please be sure to check the toxicity of the ingredients.
I have never seen Marine Varnish state it was safe for livestock use, I would double check that.


----------

